# charmin



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 1, 2009)

Ultra soft or ultra strong?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 1, 2009)

soft


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 1, 2009)

2 red and 1 white corn cobb


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, Charmin is the way to go, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 2, 2009)

that white one is important!


----------



## bat (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends!  If you are having a badddddd day use the Soft.  If it's just every day or two use the Strong, especially if you work it like a redneck... you better use the Strong.  I used to work there, can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 10, 2009)

Never with a septic tank though.


----------



## garndawg (Jun 10, 2009)

Neither.  Been having serious problems with clogged toilets in our abode.  (Newer construction, 1999, with those low-flow things).

Switched to Costco namebrand (Kirkland, I think...) and all our clogging problems went away!

Apparently, the Charmin swells up something terrible in contact with water.  I can only assume that's why you're not supposed to use it with the septic as CH suggested above...

Don't get me wrong, I _loved_ Charmin.  I love not having to use the plunger every other day even more...


----------



## KYmonster (Jun 10, 2009)

How about how the roll is placed on the holder! Pull from the topside or bottomside?


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 12, 2009)

KYmonster said:


> How about how the roll is placed on the holder! Pull from the topside or bottomside?




Slow news day?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 9, 2009)

Strong. Nothing worse than a blowout and getting a stinky pinky. Can't have either one at our house though as we have a septic and their bad on them. Wife found a comfortable alternative though.


----------

